# installer grub sans le cd gentoo

## fb99

j'aimerais installer grub sur une disquette depuis window$ et Oui parce que voyez vous je voulu changé l'image de fonds de grub et maintenant je ne peux plus aller sur grub il redémarre en boucle. Le problème c'est que je trouve plus le cd bootable de gentoo et j'ai pas de graveur.Last edited by fb99 on Wed May 14, 2003 5:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sergio

A ma connaissance Grub ne peut pas se compiler ou s'éxécuter sur une plateforme MS-WIN32....

Courage tu vas bien trouver un CD d'une quelconque distribution pour remettre ton grub en état de marche....

Même un CD Mandrake ça peut faire le taf !!!

A+

----------

## fb99

oh l'espoir reviens même un cd de mandrake tu dis à ça tombe bien j'en ai au moins 20   :Laughing: 

je vais essayé

----------

## yuk159

C ce que fait avec slackware lors d'install un peut "zarb"

je demarre je CD de la distrib (mais je pourrai prendre une mandrake je pense)

et une fois que j'ai demarre je monte mes partitions  :Smile: 

je modifie mes fichiers et pis je me sort de guepier ou je me suis fourre.

parce que le prob de la disquette de boot meme si c'etait faisable : c'est le noyaux .

faut la faire avant ou alors tu est dans la panade  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fb99

ouais j'ai monté la paritition ou se trouve grub mais vous sauriez pas y'a quoi comme traitement de texte (style nano) sous mandrake

----------

## fb99

juste pour savoir on monte un lecteur disquette comme une partition ou bien y a qqch à mettre en plus

----------

## yuk159

bin je pense qu'il y a vi mais c pas tout a fait comme nano  :Sad: 

est-ce que tu l'as deja utilise ?

----------

## crevette

Normalement avec grub tu a un mode interactif.

tu peux, si tu te souvient des paramêtres, definir le root pour booter, et tout les paramètres necessaires.

sinon y ale CD de boot de Gentoo

----------

## yuk159

excuse moi ,

pour lecteur de disquette c'est la meme :

mount -t "syteme_de_fichier" /dev/fd0 /mnt/fd

----------

## crevette

euh bon j'ai lu trop vite

----------

## fb99

j'ai monté ma partition gentoo mais je trouve pas nano . j'ai regardé dans /usr/bin mais il n'y est pas

----------

## fb99

y'a pas de vi, je pensais que cat ferais l'affair mais enfaite pas du tout.

----------

## yuk159

arf  :Sad: 

difficile de t'en sortir sans editeur de texte

est-ce que tu a chrooter ton systeme  ou ce non plus c'est pas fourni sur les CD mandrake ?

----------

## fb99

c'est non plus pas fourni mais je me suis dit que je pourrais faire le fichier grub.conf sous une autre machine le mettre sur disquette et enuiste le copier

----------

## gim

Verifie d'abord si il y a la commande cp sur mandrake  :Laughing:  !

----------

## fb99

mais j'arrive pas à monter la disquette peut-être que je fais faux

# mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /disk 

il me dit qu'il a réussi à la monter mais y a rien dans le répertoire /disk il est vide

----------

## yuk159

a prioris ce que tu fait est bon sauf si ton systeme de fichier n'est pas le bon mais

a ce moment la mount te l'indiquerai

je cherche de la doc sur le mode interactif de grub dont crevette parle mais je ne trouve rien  :Sad: 

----------

## yuk159

voila le seul truc que j'ai trouve je te l'envoie tel quel

```
partie "boot" version grub (obsolète)

   1. fabriquer un fichier menu.lst à partir de l'exemple

   2. fabriquer une disquette de démarrage

         1. formatter la disquette : fdformat /dev/fd0

         2. créer un file systeme (dos) : mkfs -t msdos /dev/fd0

         3. monter la disquette : mount -t msdos /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy

         4. créer l'arborescence nécessaire : mkdir -p /mnt/floppy/boot/grub

         5. copier les fichiers de boot : cp /boot/grub/* /mnt/floppy/boot/grub

         6. copier le menu fabrique : cp menu.lst /mnt/floppy/boot/grub

         7. démonter la disquette : umount /mnt/floppy

   3. la rendre bootable par grub: lancer grub

         1. root (fd0)

         2. setup (fd0)

         3. quit

```

----------

## yuk159

au fait pourquoi tu disais que cat n'allait pas ?

il te suffirai de faire un :

```
#cat >menu.lst

timeout 10

default 0

fallback 2

fallback 4

color light-gray/blue red/light-gray

title=secour

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hdax
```

----------

## fb99

ah il fallait juste mettre le >devent le fichier  :Crying or Very sad: 

en faite je me suis compliqué la vie, j'ai enlevé le graveur de mon pc et je l'ai mis sur un autre et j'ai graver le cd gentoo.

----------

## ghoti

 *fb99 wrote:*   

> j'ai monté ma partition gentoo mais je trouve pas nano . j'ai regardé dans /usr/bin mais il n'y est pas

 

Exact : il est dans /bin !

Dans /usr/bin, ce n'est qu'un lien symbolique. Malheureusement, comme il est défini de manière absolue (/bin/nano) et pas relative (../../bin/nano), il ne fonctionne que si tu as chrooté sur Gentoo.

Si tu as booté sur un cd mdk et monté ta Gentoo, mettons, sur /mnt/gentoo, tu peux accéder à nano en tapant le chemin complet :  /mnt/gentoo/bin/nano

----------

## yuk159

bon bin desoler de ne pas t'avoir aide au bon moment   :Embarassed: 

une petite revision des redirections  sous unix ?  :Wink: 

a +

----------

## fb99

merci, ça m'auras quand même appris pas mal de chose.

ça fait du biend d'écirre se message sous gentoo

----------

## yuk159

tu m'etonne  :Wink: 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

